# de jó



## 123xyz

How would you translate the meaning of the phrase "de jó" in English? Would it be "oh well", in the sense of accepting something without being too glad about it? The specific context I encountered the phrase in was in response to an account of how a particular field trip abroad was too short, such that the group hardly got to see much of the city they were visiting. In this context, I suppose saying "oh well" would make sense - it would imply that it's unfortunate that the group saw so little but that it's not a big deal or that they can go again another time.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

Hello 123xyz,

I'm afraid the context you've given is not enough... The expression can be used in both positive and negative (then with irony) meanings but it refers to a particular sentence and not really to such a situation globally. (It is not impossible but it wouldn't occur to me to say it in a situation you described...)

Can you remember the sentence that preceded it? And who said it: somebody who took part in the journey or a listener? And I suppose (from your suggestion for the translation) that s/he was a bit resigned about it, right?


----------



## 123xyz

I don't remember what the exact sentences were, but it was something similar to this:

- Where did you go?
- To Budapest.
- How was it?
- Well, we went on a field trip for only four days, so we didn't see as much as we could have.
- De jó 

After this, the topic was changed. There was actually a grinning smiley next to "de jó", if that helps in any way. By the way, the person saying this didn't take part in the journey but was an external listener. I also don't know if s/he was resigned, but I suppose s/he was, because of the nature of the information about the field trip being too short.


----------



## Zsanna

I see. Unfortunately, I still cannot see any reason for using "De jó./!" here. In any case, it is not a typical appearance.

It isn't easy to give a definition for the usage but let's see some:

Positive meaning, expressing enthusiasm (and maybe surprise):
A: Képzeld! Meghívtak egy kirándulásra és még wellness fürdőzés is lesz benne. (Imagine, I was invited to an excursion and even a wellness spa is included in it.)

B: De jó! Legalább kipihented magad végre. (Great!/That's great! At least you'll have a chance to get a good rest.)

Ironically:
A: Képzeld! Nemhogy nem engednek el szabadságra, de kaptam egy rakás munkát magától a nagyfőnöktől is! 
(Imagine, it's not only that I won't be allowed to have a holiday but I've got a lot of extra jobs to do from the big boss himself.)

B: De jó! Így legalább hulla fáradt leszel, mire a vizsgáid jönnek. (In a normal case, the speaker sympathizes with A.) 
(That's great/great. This way you'll be dead by the time your exams come.)


----------



## 123xyz

Zsanna, based on the examples that you have provided, I think I'm beginning to understand that "de jó!" actually means "how nice!" or something like that. In this phrase, "de" doesn't seem to function as "but" but as the admirative particle, just like in "de szép vagy!" to mean "oh, look how beautiful you are!", is that not so?

In that case, I see how "de jó!" doesn't make much sense in the context. It could be ironic I suppose, expressing criticism toward the organizers of the field trip. In Macedonian, the equivalent phrase could indeed be used ironically under such circumstances, so I have good idea as to what it should convey. 

Anyway, thank you for the clarifications. 

By the way, I am to conclude that "de jó" doesn't mean "oh well"? In that case, how does one say "oh well", to express resigned acceptance, as I originally suggested?


----------



## Zsanna

_
How nice_ is a bit weaker - I would think - than _That's great_! or _Great!_, also there is more enthusiasm in the Hungarian term than _How nice_ conveys usually. But your examples above are good, so you can surely see the essence of it.

I think _oh well_ certainly deserves a thread on its own because - depending on the context - it can have a lot of possibilities in Hungarian and it is very different from "de jó" at least from the point of view of the degree of enthusiasm involved in it (very minimal in my mind)...


----------

